# Helmet!



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Personally, I have liked the pro-tec models. With any helmet the biggest feature I would look for is removable ear flaps. Vents are just not as important as that. If it get's warm you won't want ear muffs. 
I would go try several on, as just like boots, each manufacturer has their own fit and everyone has a different "head".


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Very true... Good call KC. Carm, by any chance do you know when The Ski Co opens back up? I think it's october sometime, but not sure when.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I have the Giro Anti Autti remix version from either last year or the year before, not sure, I got it on super close out after dinging my noggin in Utah at the end of last year. Fits well, has removable earpad which can be replaced with speakers if so desired. nice solid helmet

http://www.rdcshop.com/?action=itemdetail&item_id=89099&ref=googlebase


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2007)

i've got the black giro omen with the ear speakers...










it was the only one that didn't make me look more special than i already am


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Yeah I thought so, but I heard they were re-doing the inside or something. Not quite sure. I'll head up this weekend


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Sounds good. I'll more than likely stop by! Thanks for the invite Carm


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

nowt wrong with 'evul burton's Red Skycap

with or without audio inbuilt

light, tuff, comfy and warm. what else do you want....?

plus as you can see by my avatar, devilishly handsome!!!


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Hahaha Paolo, it is devilish handsome... I'll check it out. Hopefully heading to the shop and the RV show tomorrow so I'll let you guys know what's up


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

cool man, go check it out. i remain chuffed with it as it has exceeded expectations despite being one of the cheapest lids in the store. mind you, euro helmets are proper pricey what with fretful parents and poncy skier types....

of course opinion doesn't mean bugger all unless you try it on, with chin strap done up.

and at the RV show, if you hear the ancient and tedious strains of the _grateful dead _coarsing thur the air, then run! ain't nowt good coming from hippie trolls in tye dye boxer shorts!


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey hey hey! Don't dis the tye dye boxer shorts! I have some, lol.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

hahahaaa

i ain't dissing colourful undies.....

...just the geezers who stand in the middle of trailer parks wearing nothing else, whilst tempting young innocent types with free sweets and fotos of puppies!


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

hahaha oh okay. gotcha! 




so that's what that old guy wanted...
ILL NEVER BE THE SAME


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Vans Protective Gear Pro-Tec Descent


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2007)

I like this helmet

its 69.99 from sportchek

Its made to fit right over your toque and googles

Im not sure if the one in the picture is the same one, but it looks the same with a bit of vents


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

that looks gay IMO


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> that looks gay IMO



Not only does it look gay, but isn't Bern one of the worst helmet companies? I've heard terrible things about them.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

They're starting get a better reputation. That skater at the X-Games who fell from like 60 feet was wearing one of their helmets...


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Well, that'll help their reputation a shit load, lol. I can't believe he walked away from that. That was a pretty scary thing to even watch.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

yeah man, I watched that replay like 100X in a row and still couldn't believe he got up and walked away from it. My GF was so bugged out by watching it she had to leave the room!


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

lisevolution said:


> yeah man, I watched that replay like 100X in a row and still couldn't believe he got up and walked away from it. My GF was so bugged out by watching it she had to leave the room!


Me too. It was one of those things that was so scary/nasty/whatever that you had to watch it over and over. A lot of people couldn't watch it. My mom walked into the room, say the clip, then had to exit.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

lisevolution said:


> My GF was so bugged out by watching it she had to leave the room!


oh man! when i first read that, i thought you had referred to _*his*_ girlfriend! i was about go off on a "what a bitch!" fest hahahahaaa

anyways..... my poor eye sight aside.... didn't that fella land on his arse not his head? TBH i cannae really remember the clip other than his shoes farking off into space.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

YouTube - Jake Brown massive fall X-Games 13 Big Air

It looks like he lands on his stomache, then bounces his head. Either way, it's scary.


Edit- I watched the whole video, the last 10 seconds show it amazingly. He lands on his ass, hits his head incredibly hard, his shoes fly off... and he walks away. VERY scary


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

hahhahaaaa i knew someone would post a link! 
***take note skateboarders! you ain't snowboarders! stay small!***

bravo alaric! 

it says something for the fairer sex, but when i saw this clip the first time, i called my missus in to watch it, she arrived for the super slow mo and demanded to watch it again! 

i guess these italian girlies are made of sterner stuff, than those who have to leave the room at least!


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> hahhahaaaa i knew someone would post a link!
> ***take note skateboarders! you ain't snowboarders! stay small!***
> 
> bravo alaric!
> ...



Haha, thank you!

That's awesome that she wanted to watch it again!


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

yeah I know plenty of American women who would not be as appalled by the shot as my girl was...she's just weird like that. Whenever we sit and watch a snowboarding movie she hates the crash section. She can't stand that show on MTV while I freaking love it! Nothing like seeing a kids arm shatter in half and just dangle their like it's barely attached!


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Ahh fuck! Scarred is nasty shit! It's even hard for me to watch some of that stuff.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I totally agree since there are things that these kids do that I definitely have done and have definitely hurt myself severely doing in my younger days. That said I can be a sick f sometimes and that stuff is super extreme!


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

lisevolution said:


> I totally agree since there are things that these kids do that I definitely have done and have definitely hurt myself severely doing in my younger days. That said I can be a sick f sometimes and that stuff is super extreme!



Yeah... I've fucked myself up at times. It's crazy though, I can deal with the bones and shit popping out of skin, but if their arm/leg/whatever is bent the wrong way, it's difficult to watch. I try to watch it though. It's one of those things, just like Jake's video, it's so fucked up you want to watch it over and over.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

there a new show caled 'scarred'?

we ain't got that ove here (that i know of).... i'm still dweeling on those silly taffys in 'dirty sanchez'


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

yeah it's a pretty sick show...it's basically the most severe injuries you can think of. Stuff that you would see on YouTube but with better quality and in some cases more extreme


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

Does anyone have any infor on the Giro G10 Audio Series Helmet...?
Giro G10 Audio Series Helmet from Backcountry.com


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

I like both Pro Tec and RED helmets. The Giros just don't fit my dome quite right but they are a prety popular pick too. Right now I have a R.E.D. Hi Fi with Skull Candy sub woofer audio. Tis the lightest snow certed helmet right now and has some cool features like a zip clip chin strap that self adjusts, goggle gasket that fixes gapers gap, and several cool audio and bluetooth accessories that you can purchase with it.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

only reason i haven't purchased the hi-fi.. beacuse it makes me look like a bobble head. its kinda bulky.. also i look like i belong in starwars lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

NYCboarder said:


> only reason i haven't purchased the hi-fi.. beacuse it makes me look like a bobble head. its kinda bulky.. also i look like i belong in starwars lol


It is definately a bigger looking helmet. But it is light as hell which is what really matters when you have it on. Noeone looks real cool in a helmet anyways, so you might as well have something on that is so damn light, you hardly notice it. But I definately agree, it is a little bit on the star wars side look wise .


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

lol.. i got to try the G10 on it was pretty light.. but i hear the audio onit is crap.. and i hear mix reviews on the hi fi subwoofer
sound quality... honestly whats your experience with them


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

It has the best quality ive tried on a snowboard helmet so far. A close second is the Plantronics Audioforce system you can get for pro-tecs. The speakers on the Hi Fi subwoofer are the same as the ones on the Skullcandy Skull crushers. The mini subs give an excellent base feel that is really nice if you jam to a lot of hip hop or reggae. It also has a nice mute button on the left ear, sound adjustment buttons on the right ear, and base adjustment on a little dial on the headset cord. My only real complaint is the speakers are really big so if you strap your helmet on real tight, the headphones scrunch your ears up a bit.

So far it has been the best thing I could find next to actually having some high quality headphones on. :thumbsup:


----------



## rubbertoe (Aug 29, 2007)

Alaric, I've noticed that on the bright sun shiny days I've been getting brain fry in my black helmet. I would recommend a light colored one if you ever plan on riding the southwest. Southern Colorado being southwest in my opinion.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

PapaWood said:


> It has the best quality ive tried on a snowboard helmet so far. A close second is the Plantronics Audioforce system you can get for pro-tecs. The speakers on the Hi Fi subwoofer are the same as the ones on the Skullcandy Skull crushers. The mini subs give an excellent base feel that is really nice if you jam to a lot of hip hop or reggae. It also has a nice mute button on the left ear, sound adjustment buttons on the right ear, and base adjustment on a little dial on the headset cord. My only real complaint is the speakers are really big so if you strap your helmet on real tight, the headphones scrunch your ears up a bit.
> 
> So far it has been the best thing I could find next to actually having some high quality headphones on. :thumbsup:



i just ordered the shaun white hi-fi.. it fit me better then the normal hi fi did.. i got the subwoofer ear pieces also.. are they easy to pop in and out?


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

NYCboarder said:


> i just ordered the shaun white hi-fi.. it fit me better then the normal hi fi did.. i got the subwoofer ear pieces also.. are they easy to pop in and out?


Ya they just pop out at the ears and velcro in the back. I change mine out all the time between the standard liner and the subwoofer one. Im sure you'll enjoy. :thumbsup:

The Shaun White Hi Fi is identical to the standard one except for graphics. The Shaun White one you tried probably just had a different foam configuration on it. They are prety adjustable fit wise if u change around the pads inside.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

picked up my grey giro helmet with removal ear covers from marshalls a few weeks ago. not sure what kind it is, but it is a nice helmet and only ran me $30.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

PapaWood said:


> Ya they just pop out at the ears and velcro in the back. I change mine out all the time between the standard liner and the subwoofer one. Im sure you'll enjoy. :thumbsup:
> 
> The Shaun White Hi Fi is identical to the standard one except for graphics. The Shaun White one you tried probably just had a different foam configuration on it. They are prety adjustable fit wise if u change around the pads inside.


ohhh i feel like an idiot lol.. i thought the shape was slightly different. oh well i found it online cheaper then i would have paid for the regular hi-fi in the store around me so i dont feel like to much of a fool... thanks again for the info..


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks for the advice rubbertoe, I'll keep that in mind


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

NYCboarder said:


> ohhh i feel like an idiot lol.. i thought the shape was slightly different. oh well i found it online cheaper then i would have paid for the regular hi-fi in the store around me so i dont feel like to much of a fool... thanks again for the info..


Ah no need to feel like an idiot brosef is all good . I actually wanted the Shaun White one but couldn't find one close to as cheap. Sounds like you got yerself a steal on a sick helmet. Shaun White wears a Trace helmet a lot too so you might have mistaken it for a different shape if you were watching him ride. The R.E.Ds are sick!


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

alaric said:


> Thanks for the advice rubbertoe, I'll keep that in mind


alternatively....


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

dude the hi-fi subwoofer helmet is loud! better then when i had my earbuds in! i love it


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

NYCboarder said:


> dude the hi-fi subwoofer helmet is loud! better then when i had my earbuds in! i love it


Fo sure bro. Definately the loudest, highest quality dome system I could find. You can't really go wrong with Skull Candy speakers in the damn thing. Glad you enjoy it.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

PapaWood said:


> Fo sure bro. Definately the loudest, highest quality dome system I could find. You can't really go wrong with Skull Candy speakers in the damn thing. Glad you enjoy it.


:thumbsup::dunno:


----------

